# HELP. about expobar e61 nosie qustion



## Kyo123hk (Oct 27, 2013)

hello all, my expobar only use around 1 week, the first day used it, i had feel thenoise when i use portafilter cleaning the machine. but after one week, i aslo make espresso. my expobar have this noise again. Is my machine have any problem? i feel the noise between the brewing switch and brewing group . let's check


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe the cam and pins in the lever assembly needs a bit of lubrication with molycote 111, It looks like the lever moves slightly when the noise starts ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You are right the lever does move just with the noise. It almost sounds like air being pressurised out.?


----------



## Kyo123hk (Oct 27, 2013)

what can i do...? thx


----------



## Kyo123hk (Oct 27, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> You are right the lever does move just with the noise. It almost sounds like air being pressurised out.?


yesturday, i open the case,and tune the pump, 9.5bar to 9 bar ,but the sound aslo here, have not improved


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

How old is the machine, did you buy it new or second hand, if It's second hand it maybe It's time to service the group head.

Bella Barista sell an E61 group head service kit for £12.99.


----------

